# Can we get a dating forum thread going?



## Krippen (Dec 11, 2016)

This for all the lonely alt-right incels, who can't get a date because no one IRL shares your interest in stalking people with autism.

Anyway, I live in southern Virginia and I'm a 19yo looking for a GF. I like history, art, and conspiracy theories.

Think twice before rating this thread as dumb or autistic; you might meet your love here.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Dec 11, 2016)

Apparently our largest userbase are people into:

Photography
Videogames 
and..
Online Dating.

Acceptable.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Dec 11, 2016)

My interests:


----------



## Michel (Dec 11, 2016)

(Not a honeypot)


----------



## polonium (Dec 11, 2016)

This is a great thread


----------



## Anchuent Christory (Dec 11, 2016)

So..... Anybody get laid yet?


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Dec 11, 2016)

Who has the contact info of @Waifu?  I want to talk to her about my bizarre sexual fetishes


----------



## Cuck Norris (Dec 11, 2016)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Who has the contact info of @Waifu?  I want to talk to her about my bizarre sexual fetishes


Nice retired staff banner, wanna fuck?


----------



## Broken Pussy (Dec 11, 2016)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Who has the contact info of @Waifu?  I want to talk to her about my bizarre sexual fetishes


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Dec 11, 2016)

i'm a cool guy
ladies only, be sure to send pics (titties recommended)


----------



## Lackadaisy (Dec 11, 2016)

ew no asians plz


----------



## Anchuent Christory (Dec 11, 2016)

Lackadaisy said:


> ew no asians plz


Superior Asian females are the ultimate prize for pasty white internet dwellers.


----------



## LD 3187 (Dec 11, 2016)

It's a shame people aren't taking this thread seriously. We have examples of kiwis who met here and are still together. That being said, you should post a picture OP, appearances play a part in every single relationship ever and you are lying to yourself if you say it doesn't.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Dec 11, 2016)

Keeping this thread open as a future investment for hilarious halal threads. The best part is, we'll get 'em two at a time.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Dec 11, 2016)

Okay, in all seriousness, I met my husband on the Internet.  Sometimes he lets me out of the shed in the back yard.  It's great.

But, still, how bizarre are those fetishes?  Inquiring minds.


----------



## drain (Dec 11, 2016)

I think that some people are misunderstanding the original purpose of this forum. I mean, this place exists to make fun of weirdos, and sharing your personal interests while looking for 'the one' can only end in halal tbh.
There's plenty of places for online dating, and this place isn't the best of them.


----------



## Anchuent Christory (Dec 11, 2016)

Krippen said:


> Anyway, I live in southern Virginia and I'm a 19yo looking for a GF. I like history, art.....



I can think of at least one "female" in Virginia who is an artist and I'm sure they have a OkCupid.


----------



## Bogs (Dec 11, 2016)

Male looking for Female, possibility of sharing a rare pepe folder


----------



## Womacker (Dec 11, 2016)

I just want a george foreman grill that I can eat hotpockets and play call of duty with. Together we can live the NEET life as we both complain about society and secretly hate each other's guts. 


Also she needs to be supermodel level attractive and autistic but not too autistic you know? Like I need people to say to me "Womacker, this girl doesn't exist. You need to get help." and I want them to prove that the grill I have dated for the past 6 months is actually a figment of my imagination.


----------



## Cuck Norris (Dec 11, 2016)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Who has the contact info of @Waifu?  I want to talk to her about my bizarre sexual fetishes





Cuck Norris said:


> Nice retired staff banner, wanna fuck?


Friendzoned again.


----------



## RG 448 (Dec 11, 2016)

SWM looking for SO w/ two working kidneys and a passport


----------



## drain (Dec 11, 2016)

am foreign want a green card


----------



## RG 448 (Dec 11, 2016)

DrainRedRain said:


> am foreign want a green card


How are your kidneys?


----------



## drain (Dec 11, 2016)

testaclesemaximus said:


> How are your kidneys?



two


----------



## RG 448 (Dec 11, 2016)

DrainRedRain said:


> two


I think we can help each other.


----------



## drain (Dec 11, 2016)

testaclesemaximus said:


> I think we can help each other.


----------



## Mozzarella Dicks (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm a straight male with various :deviant:, and if I told you more than the transparent ones (furry, straight) that'd be :powerlevel: and :horrifying: and I'd be rightly mocked for them. So no thanks, I'd rather take my :autism: chances on sites that are actually meant to be dating sites.


----------



## drain (Dec 11, 2016)

Mozzarella Dicks said:


> I'm a straight male with various :deviant:, and if I told you more than the transparent ones (furry, straight) that'd be :powerlevel: and :horrifying: and I'd be rightly mocked for them. So no thanks, I'd rather take my :autism: chances on sites that are actually meant to be dating sites.



now now, don't be shy, let it all out of you! tell us about your most wild and dark fantasies! we already had @Lachlan Hunter McIntyre, with his incest fantasies and more recently, @Heimdallr, with his maidenhead and sheikh desires.
 i promise that halal will not be involved!


----------



## MrTroll (Dec 11, 2016)

43yo unemployed ex-bus driver (I wasn't fired, I QUIT!) from Cleveland, OH, looking for dickgirl to hatefuck and then stalk on twitter. The younger the better. PM if interested. _*No darkies*_.


----------



## Bogs (Dec 11, 2016)

Going on your avatars, you all fail my modest standards

except @Molly Ringwald


----------



## Hypodermic Johnny (Dec 11, 2016)

Where the white women at?


----------



## Womacker (Dec 11, 2016)

Hypodermic Johnny said:


> Where the white women at?


White women is an album by chromeo. It has the hit song Jealous(I ain't with it) on the album. Personally my favorite song is Fall back 2 U. It's a solid album and I would certainly recommend it.


----------



## Mozzarella Dicks (Dec 11, 2016)

_29 and Single White Male...
-Shy -Smart -Young at Heart -Knows MSPaint
-Humorous -A great thinker -Enjoys good parts of life
-Furry -Christian -Friendly -Loves his family -Only Mild Anger Issues -Very creative -He's lonely
...Seeking a NON-TRANNY 18+ SINGLE ♀FEMALE♀ COMPANION
-Average to Chubby Weight/Body Type -Furry -Christian
 -Lives on Planet Earth, Speaks and/or Reads English
*Does NOT Smoke Tobacky or WEED -Loyal Personality
*Average/High Income -Shares 50% or More of my Weird Fetishes_

Self-deprecation aside, I doubt any Kiwi ladies would take an interest in me that way and that's not what I'm here for. Considering what I've seen people they had IRL relationships with people dump them over in the weirdest relationships thread, I'm pretty sure it would only end in tragedy.


----------



## Krippen (Dec 11, 2016)

This thread is a sausage fest so far.



Anchuent Christory said:


> Superior Asian females are the ultimate prize for pasty white internet dwellers.



Actually latinas are clearly superior.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 11, 2016)

DrainRedRain said:


> There's plenty of places for online dating, and this place isn't the best of them.





			
				CWC on online dating said:
			
		

> Real Life and In Person or Bust for me. I still Discourage Socializing Online regardless.


----------



## Ti-99/4A (Dec 11, 2016)

timecop said:


> ladies only, be sure to send pics (titties recommended)


Tittle aren't enough anymore. There's too many "ladies" who have dicks.


----------



## meatslab (Dec 11, 2016)

Me and @wagglyplacebo are looking for a bull with a BBC.


----------



## DuskEngine (Dec 11, 2016)

Buying green card


----------



## GeorgeDaMoose (Dec 11, 2016)

Dating is for losers, I want someone to play fucking video games with on PC



Womacker said:


> White women is an album by chromeo. It has the hit song Jealous(I ain't with it) on the album. Personally my favorite song is Fall back 2 U. It's a solid album and I would certainly recommend it.


Over Your Shoulder is the best song from that album, please step up your taste game son.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Dec 12, 2016)

Krippen said:


> This thread is a sausage fest so far.



Not only do I not have a sausage, I'm still waiting for the bizarre fetishes.  This is why no one will fuck you.  You write checks with your mouth that your dick can't cash.   What did your dick ever do to you to deserve such treatment?  Did it shoot you in the eye like a Red Ryder BB gun?


----------



## Womacker (Dec 12, 2016)

GeorgeDaMoose said:


> Dating is for losers, I want someone to play fucking video games with on PC
> 
> 
> Over Your Shoulder is the best song from that album, please step up your taste game son.




That's cute but wrong.


----------



## Ti-99/4A (Dec 12, 2016)

Broken Pussy said:


> Did it shoot you in the eye like a Red Ryder BB gun?


If his dick could do that, he wouldn't be on here of all places looking for a date.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Dec 12, 2016)

sikotik said:


> If his dick could do that, he wouldn't be on here of all places looking for a date.



Maybe a he's a masochist. Maybe he wants a pretend lady to tell him how lame he is so he can maintain an erection long enough to ejaculate in his own eye.

Still not that bizarre.


----------



## The Queen of Trash (Dec 12, 2016)

just show me your most current bank statements and we'll take it from there


----------



## Krippen (Dec 12, 2016)

The Queen of Trash said:


> just show me your most current bank statements and we'll take it from there


I have 700 in the bank with no credit history and no sourxe of income. Am I worthy?


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 12, 2016)

meatslab said:


> Me and @wagglyplacebo are looking for a bull with a BBC.



I'm not hurt or anything but just so you know for next time this is a pretty fucked up way to break up with me.

Just... god damn.


----------



## Zarkov (Dec 12, 2016)

No thanks, there are far too many trannies here.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Dec 12, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> I'm not hurt or anything but just so you know for next time this is a pretty fucked up way to break up with me.
> 
> Just... god damn.



So if you're not hurt, does that mean you aren't on the rebound?



Krippen said:


> I have 700 in the bank with no credit history and no sourxe of income. Am I worthy?



Maybe for a couple of hours, but you'd become unworthy pretty quickly.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Dec 12, 2016)

sikotik said:


> Tittle aren't enough anymore. There's too many "ladies" who have dicks.


kinda figured it went without saying but uhh ladies please do not have a penis if you wish to contact me


----------



## Mozzarella Dicks (Dec 12, 2016)

Broken Pussy said:


> Maybe for a couple of hours, but you'd become unworthy pretty quickly.



I have over five thousand in the bank and make barely above minimum wage part-time. Also I've had a gold-digging ex and am no longer willing to give out money when requested if I'm not getting anything back.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Dec 12, 2016)

Ladies, if you have penis then I urge you to send me a pm with a pic of it and let me know if you top.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Dec 12, 2016)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Ladies, if you have penis then I urge you to send me a pm with a pic of it and let me know if you top.



I only send photos of my abnormal genitals in exchange for action figures.


----------



## Bassomatic (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm needy and suicidal, but can cook and love to eat pussy. What woman wouldn't want me?


----------



## Mozzarella Dicks (Dec 12, 2016)

Bassomatic said:


> I'm needy and suicidal, but can cook and love to eat pussy. What woman wouldn't want me?



I'm not suicidal, but I am needy and love to cook. Never had a chance to try pussy but how bad could it taste?


----------



## Funnybone (Dec 12, 2016)

i've been wanting to ask @about:blank out but im too shy what do i do


----------



## LD 3187 (Dec 12, 2016)

Funnybone said:


> i've been wanting to ask @about:blank out but im too shy what do i do


Send him a dickpic.


----------



## Funnybone (Dec 12, 2016)

CasualSeppuku said:


> Send him a dickpic.


ok one sec-- going on Craigslist to get a choice dickpix


----------



## OwO What's This? (Dec 12, 2016)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Who has the contact info of @Waifu?  I want to talk to her about my bizarre sexual fetishes


if you PM me I'll give you her contact info


----------



## Jan_Hus (Dec 12, 2016)

Next thing we see... halal thread saying. "THESE MALE KIWI FARMS MEMBERS HAVE TINY DICKS AND ARE BAD IN BED."


*EDIT*. Wait who am I kidding, we'd be halaled after the first date.


----------



## Pina Colada (Dec 12, 2016)

For starters, I like a guy who's funny, has a good education, and TRUE AND HONEST about himself. Most importantly, he's gotta be madly in love with me like how I'm madly in love with him. 

All I ask is that you send the dick pics _after_ we're married, okay?


----------



## Mozzarella Dicks (Dec 12, 2016)

ShiningPokeStar said:


> For starters, I like a guy who's funny, has a good education, and TRUE AND HONEST about himself. Most importantly, he's gotta be madly in love with me like how I'm madly in love with him.
> 
> All I ask is that you send the dick pics _after_ we're married, okay?



Does graduating from homeschool count as a good education?


----------



## Electric Eye (Dec 12, 2016)

Any ladies in here interested in inheriting some of my alpha male sized COLLEGE DEBT!?!?


----------



## XxBigBlackDickLover69xX (Dec 12, 2016)

Mozzarella Dicks said:


> I have over five thousand in the bank and make barely above minimum wage part-time. Also I've had a gold-digging ex and am *no longer willing to give out money when requested if I'm not getting anything back.*



so sex for money?


----------



## Bassomatic (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm not worthy of being date raped.


----------



## LD 3187 (Dec 12, 2016)

Bassomatic said:


> I'm not worthy of being date raped.


Your post says no but your booty say yes you are.


----------



## Mozzarella Dicks (Dec 12, 2016)

XxBigBlackDickLover69xX said:


> so sex for money?



If I reject it when it's offered for free, why would I pay you to do it?


----------



## XxBigBlackDickLover69xX (Dec 12, 2016)

Mozzarella Dicks said:


> If I reject it when it's offered for free, why would I pay you to do it?


I wasn't offering, it was a question to how you worded it.


----------



## drain (Dec 12, 2016)

any sugardaddies here?


----------



## Male (Dec 12, 2016)

I can recite everything that happened in Commando, and studies show that improves sexual experiences because nothing makes a more satisfying climax than being told "Let off some steam Bennett".


Also I'm page #69 so that's gotta count for something


----------



## SpacePanther (Dec 12, 2016)

DrainRedRain said:


> any sugardaddies here?


Only Splenda daddies in the Farms



Electric Eye said:


> Any ladies in here interested in inheriting some of my alpha male sized COLLEGE DEBT!?!?


Wanna share? <3


----------



## Mozzarella Dicks (Dec 12, 2016)

DrainRedRain said:


> any sugardaddies here?



One of my exes used to call me that and I thought she was joking. Definitely wasn't what I signed up for.


----------



## drain (Dec 12, 2016)

Mozzarella Dicks said:


> One of my exes used to call me that and I thought she was joking. Definitely wasn't what I signed up for.



never too late to try


----------



## Cthulu (Dec 12, 2016)

Mozzarella Dicks said:


> One of my exes used to call me that and I thought she was joking. Definitely wasn't what I signed up for.


----------



## Bassomatic (Dec 12, 2016)

DrainRedRain said:


> any sugardaddies here?


I think we can work something out, but you have to be willing to also be emotionally distant, so I spend more and work harder to win your affection when I'm really chasing a dragon.

Oh, I mean that's what I call dating.


----------



## drain (Dec 12, 2016)

Bassomatic said:


> I think we can work something out, but you have to be willing to also be emotionally distant, so I spend more and work harder to win your affection when I'm really chasing a dragon.
> 
> Oh, I mean that's what I call dating.



thats ok, i'm a generally dead inside person


----------



## Bassomatic (Dec 12, 2016)

mar....marrry me sempai?


----------



## drain (Dec 12, 2016)

Bassomatic said:


> mar....marrry me sempai?



*marries you* 
another successful sugardaddy story


----------



## Don't Call Anybody (Dec 12, 2016)

Why would you encourage kiwis to date? The more lonely we are, the more time we spend pumping content into threads. Relationships kill forums.


----------



## Wish a nigga would (Dec 12, 2016)

MWF seeking lonely and loaded kiwis to shower me with attention and gifts from my amazon wishlist. Must love dogs.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Dec 12, 2016)

DrainRedRain said:


> *marries you*
> another successful sugardaddy story


Noooo I was secretly wanting to marry Basso. You Legion dicks ruin everything. 

Ps. REEEEEE

Edit: Totally over it now, bye.


----------



## Mozzarella Dicks (Dec 12, 2016)

Wish a nigga would said:


> Must love dogs.


And full moons?


----------



## ICametoLurk (Dec 12, 2016)

Wish a nigga would said:


> Must love dogs.


Like how DangerDoberman loves dogs?


----------



## RG 448 (Dec 12, 2016)

Wish a nigga would said:


> Must love dogs.


Be wary of any hits you get on that one around here.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Dec 13, 2016)

Don't Call Anybody said:


> Why would you encourage kiwis to date? The more lonely we are, the more time we spend pumping content into threads. Relationships kill forums.


 
But what if your partner is a supportive person who understands that sometimes he needs to unstrap you from the torture chair and let you have time to yourself and you won't tell anyone anything he doesn't want them to know, you swear?


----------



## Bugaboo (Dec 13, 2016)

There is no possible way this can go wrong
No. Possible. Way


----------



## drain (Dec 13, 2016)

DatBepisTho said:


> Noooo I was secretly wanting to marry Basso. You Legion dicks ruin everything.
> 
> Ps. REEEEEE
> 
> Edit: Totally over it now, bye.



what a degenerate, you belong to a cross
*hails caesar*


----------



## Staffy (Dec 13, 2016)

You get to join me mooching off my parents and slacking in front of a computer if you marry me.


----------



## Night Terror (Dec 13, 2016)

anyone want to be my gf
i have an entire river as my territory, plenty of comfy sandbanks to bask on, and a whole larder full of rotting wildebeest


----------



## Brandobaris (Dec 26, 2016)

Krippen said:


> This for all the lonely alt-right incels, who can't get a date because no one IRL shares your interest in stalking people with autism.



I thought this site was for autists stalking famous autists under the guise of trolls/epic lulz.  And then stalking other autistic members of the site that matches your sexual orientation. 

Or am I not supposed to spill the beans here?


----------



## Cuck Norris (Dec 26, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> I thought this site was for autists stalking famous autists under the guise of trolls/epic lulz.  And then stalking other autistic members of the site that matches your sexual orientation.
> 
> Or am I not supposed to spill the beans here?


Do you identify as an incel?


----------



## Brandobaris (Dec 26, 2016)

Cuck Norris said:


> Do you identify as an incel?



What's incel mean?


----------



## ICametoLurk (Dec 26, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> What's incel mean?


Means you have autism.


----------



## Cuck Norris (Dec 26, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> What's incel mean?


Involuntarily Celibate. It's a fake word made up by losers that are scared to talk to girls.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Dec 26, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> stalking other autistic members of the site that matches your sexual orientation.


no it's just you


----------



## Brandobaris (Dec 26, 2016)

hood LOLCOW said:


> no it's just you



Really? I've been checking the profiles of various people and people with Female in their profiles seem to get 3x - 5x the amount of comments on their pages.  Whilst guys only get that level of commenting at CatParty levels of notoriety. I am detecting some thirst.



Cuck Norris said:


> Involuntarily Celibate. It's a fake word made up by losers that are scared to talk to girls.



Oh okay.  Naw I'm just on meds that make my sex drive literally negative ten.


----------



## Cuck Norris (Dec 26, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> Oh okay.  Naw I'm just on meds that make my sex drive literally negative ten.


That doesn't explain the obsession with Lindsay the Loveshy or your weird MRA views on women.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Dec 26, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> Naw I'm just on meds that make my sex drive literally negative ten.


good


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Dec 26, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> Really? I've been checking the profiles of various people and people with Female in their profiles seem to get 3x - 5x the amount of comments on their pages. Whilst guys only get that level of commenting at CatParty levels of notoriety. I am detecting some thirst.


why do you hate the female members? are you jealous?


----------



## Brandobaris (Dec 26, 2016)

Cuck Norris said:


> That doesn't explain the obsession with Lindsay the Loveshy or your weird MRA views on women.



Really? I don't think girls owe men sex for acting like a human being.  I did say that I think Feminism and WWII bringing women into the workforce may have harmed worker relations, since when the workforce is doubled, its now a buyers market, and companies can afford to start doing things like casual hours and short term contracts.  But I'm sure overpopulation and automation contributes to this as well.

And now that Women are more socially expected to have a career and a family, its putting more mental stress on Women and harming the stability of the Family unit, since now both partners are working, and no longer at home, so kids are in childcare most of the time, and are earning less than they used to adjusted for inflation.  As well as making Men get philosophical about "If a Woman can be the breadwinner and have kids now, what does it mean to be a Man in 2016?" Do they just suddenly switch to the "Nuturing sensitive, stay-at-home father"?

These sorts of questions are highly contentious and inflammatory though, I suppose I shouldn't be surprised that bringing them up in the autistic way I do would brand me some sort of Women hater.  When I try to explain things objectively, or play devils advocate to get counterpoints from people as quickly as possible, they often get mad at me thinking I support the views I'm suggesting.  It's just the way I operate and it's difficult to sometimes get my meaning through in the posts. I'm really trying to get information and points of view from people.

As for Lindsay, getting info on her and trying to work how how she functions is interesting to me, like a puzzle.  When she was younger she was cute in the "girl next door" kind of way.

Please rate my post autistic and subscribe to my channel.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Dec 26, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> Really? I don't think girls owe men sex for acting like a human being.  I did say that I think Feminism and WWII bringing women into the workforce may have harmed worker relations, since when the workforce is doubled, its now a buyers market, and companies can afford to start doing things like casual hours and short term contracts.  But I'm sure overpopulation and automation contributes to this as well.
> 
> And now that Women are more socially expected to have a career and a family, its putting more mental stress on Women and harming the stability of the Family unit, since now both partners are working, and no longer at home, so kids are in childcare most of the time, and are earning less than they used to adjusted for inflation.  As well as making Men get philosophical about "If a Woman can be the breadwinner and have kids now, what does it mean to be a Man in 2016?" Do they just suddenly switch to the "Nuturing sensitive, stay-at-home father"?
> 
> ...


good


----------



## Ti-99/4A (Dec 26, 2016)

hood LOLCOW said:


> why do you hate the female members? are you jealous?


They get all the best dick pics and leave him none to choose from.


----------



## Brandobaris (Dec 26, 2016)

sikotik said:


> They get all the best dick pics and leave him none to choose from.



@Null you would be the one to ask, just how much kiwifarms dick pic action am I missing out on here?


----------



## Cuck Norris (Dec 26, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> @Null you would be the one to ask, just how much kiwifarms dick pic action am I missing out on here?


I sent you a dick pic and you never even replied, stop acting like you care.


----------



## 0xDEADBEEF (Dec 26, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> @Null you would be the one to ask, just how much kiwifarms dick pic action am I missing out on here?



Just change your profile gender to female and I'm sure you'll get plenty of dicks. Most of the female userbase here gets spammed with at least 5-10 pics daily.


----------



## Brandobaris (Dec 26, 2016)

Cuck Norris said:


> I sent you a dick pic and you never even replied, stop acting like you care.



I had no idea what the edict was, do I reply with "Nice dick?" or do I respond with my own dick pic?



0xDEADBEEF said:


> Just change your profile gender to female and I'm sure you'll get plenty of dicks. Most of the female userbase here gets spammed with at least 5-10 pics daily.



That's a lot of dick.  Sounds like an oversupply.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Dec 26, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> I had no idea what the edict was, do I reply with "Nice dick?" or do I respond with my own dick pic?


Yes.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Dec 26, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> I had no idea what the edict was, do I reply with "Nice dick?" or do I respond with my own dick pic?


good


----------



## Brandobaris (Dec 26, 2016)

I have just now been informed I am literal pussy repellant, so I'm outta this thread.  Have fun!


----------



## Ntwadumela (Dec 26, 2016)

Save for a few exceptions, it won't turn out well for most IMO.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 26, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> Really? I don't think girls owe men sex for acting like a human being.  I did say that I think Feminism and WWII bringing women into the workforce may have harmed worker relations, since when the workforce is doubled, its now a buyers market, and companies can afford to start doing things like casual hours and short term contracts.  But I'm sure overpopulation and automation contributes to this as well.
> 
> And now that Women are more socially expected to have a career and a family, its putting more mental stress on Women and harming the stability of the Family unit, since now both partners are working, and no longer at home, so kids are in childcare most of the time, and are earning less than they used to adjusted for inflation.  As well as making Men get philosophical about "If a Woman can be the breadwinner and have kids now, what does it mean to be a Man in 2016?" Do they just suddenly switch to the "Nuturing sensitive, stay-at-home father"?
> 
> ...



Why the fuck are you capitalizing "women" you autist?  It's not a proper noun.  You don't capitalize it.  Your posts look like some autistic Facebook post by Chris-Chan where he randomly capitalizes shit for no reason.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Dec 26, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> I have just now been informed I am literal pussy repellant, so I'm outta this thread.  Have fun!


good


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Dec 26, 2016)

Y'all bitches n bois know you wanna date my ass~~~


----------



## Hypodermic Johnny (Dec 26, 2016)

Broseph Stalin said:


> Y'all bitches n bois know you wanna date my ass~~~



Yeah, but can we date it without the rest of you?


----------



## drain (Dec 26, 2016)

What the fuck did i just read?


----------



## Broken Pussy (Dec 26, 2016)

I don't have my gender specified.  Does this mean that if I change it to female, my account will be crushed under an avalanche of dick pics?


----------



## Curt Sibling (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## Anchuent Christory (Dec 26, 2016)

Broken Pussy said:


> I don't have my gender specified.  Does this mean that if I change it to female, my account will be crushed under an avalanche of dick pics?


I'm thinking that since you posted this, it will happen either way.


----------



## LD 3187 (Dec 26, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> I have just now been informed I am literal pussy repellant, so I'm outta this thread.  Have fun!


Well, you could still hunt for dick here. Even autistic MRA nazis deserve love.


lol jk they dont.


----------



## Orson Welles (Dec 26, 2016)

Any boys 6-10 on here? PM me. no darkies


----------



## Krippen (Jul 5, 2017)

Orson Welles said:


> Any boys 6-10 on here? PM me. no darkies



Are you a female?


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jul 5, 2017)

@CasualSeppuku @Gym Leader Elesa U GRL?


----------



## HG 400 (Jul 5, 2017)

Krippen said:


> This for all the lonely alt-right incels, who can't get a date because no one IRL shares your interest in stalking people with autism.
> 
> Anyway, I live in southern Virginia and I'm a 19yo looking for a GF. I like history, art, and conspiracy theories.
> 
> Think twice before rating this thread as dumb or autistic; you might meet your love here.



I'll date you.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Jul 5, 2017)

There are plenty of "girls" here, they're just of the Brianna Wu nature.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jul 5, 2017)

Pointless Pedant said:


> There are plenty of "girls" here, they're just of the Brianna Wu nature.


The dick only makes it better.


----------



## Domo Kitties (Jul 5, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> The dick only makes it better.



It's the creamy surprise.


----------



## Krippen (Jul 5, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> I'll date you.



Hello


----------



## nice (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi, I am looking for a kiwi bf.

I don't want anything to do with you, I just want to stop disappointing my family when they ask me if I'm still single and I say yes.

Serious bf offers only. Trolls need not reply.

Thanks.


----------



## sbm1990 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hello, I'm a Sprite can looking for a Diet Sprite can to make into my sweetheart from the ground up. Black Cherry cans need not apply!


----------



## Zim (Jul 5, 2017)

CanofSoda said:


> Hello, I'm a Sprite can looking for a Diet Sprite can to make into my sweetheart from the ground up. Black Cherry cans need not apply!


You're the high fructose corn syrup to my sodium citrate.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi, my name is (name withheld) and this is what I'm looking for in a woman:

-Don't drug me, take kidneys and leave me in a tub filled with ice

-Don't touch my stuff

That's about it. I'm a simple man with simple needs.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 5, 2017)

Is Brandobaris OK?


----------



## Cake Farts (Jul 6, 2017)

First off, you have to be able to make me laugh; though if you're cute enough, you can just sit there and I will laugh anyway. I'm not looking for anything super-serious, nor am I interested in a casual fling, because both of these concepts terrify me equally. I love animals, especially cats, because they depend of me and seem to sort of love me, but are by their nature very emotionally distant, so I get to keep pursuing them forever without consequence. Please don't message me if you're one of those "furries" though, I'm not a perv lol!!

I currently have a very demeaning job, but lofty aspirations of becoming a nurse. I want people to desire me and call for me and depend on me, even if it's only because I control the Jell-O supply. I want men to be sick and in pain and to smile helplessly up at me from a gurney, because they're less scary that way. Hopefully a doctor will propose to me, because I would never marry a fucking male nurse lol!!

As a girl I am required to believe in astrology, so I do. To demonstrate my cluelessness as to how this particular scam works, I will now describe myself using seemingly contradictory universal human qualities: I am really warm and outgoing, even though you might not be able to notice at first, because inside I'm very shy; especially with a guy I like, but if we get to know each other you might be surprised by how wild I can be lol!!

I could write a long, uninformative list of my favorite movies of wildly varying quality and inconsistent themes, but it's more efficient to say I enjoy a good series of colorful moving images, so long as they make me feel warm and fuzzy for reasons I am too philistine to articulate. I especially like stuff with sexy vampires, because that genre brilliantly appeals to both my fear of male sexuality and my latent rape fantasies, substituting cannibalism for physical lust. But remember, no biting on the first date lol!!

I have hobbled myself financially and emotionally by accidentally having a kid, who is beautiful and wonderful and the light of my life. I know it can seem awkward dating a single mother, but I'm going to make it even worse by stating right up front that my child is the most important thing in the world to me and if you have a problem with that you can fuck off right now! If you're horny enough to try and fuck me despite my unnecessary abrasiveness, please know that I will be testing you like a lab rat by putting you and my terrified spawn in the same room together to study how you get along. You will be expected to perform even better than you did when you met me, because in reality you're sort of dating us both. Are you the son of a single mother? You will enjoy reliving those terrible memories of meeting your mom's "new friend", but this time from the opposite perspective. It's like time travel lol!!

Despite my wedlock-free procreation, my attraction of demonic vampires and my flirtations with the paganist practice of astrology, I consider myself a devout member of whatever strain of bronze age monotheism my parents tricked me into believing. It's very important your parents indoctrinated you into a similar antimaterialist cult, because I don't want to be the only one filled with soul-crushing guilt when I inevitably blow you in your car. After all, I am a free-spirited, independent, sexually liberated woman, as is strongly advocated by my religion's holy book, which I have apparently never opened. Geez, I'm starting to sound like Mother Teresa lol!!

In conclusion, I like take charge, confident, intimating, dominant guys who are much bigger than me, so quit being a spineless pussy and message me! I look forward to judging you based on criteria that are in no way related to my abusive stepfather.

LOL!!


----------



## GS 281 (Jul 6, 2017)

Okay, I'm gonna be honest and put myself out there. I know people are taking this threat tongue-in-cheek, but i think I have a lot to offer someone and I spend a lot of time here. 

As you can tell, I have a GREAT sense of humor, but what you might not know is that I am musically inclined. I can play four instruments and was the first chair in our school's violin section for our orchestra. I am also kinda deep, I like to sit and think about life sometimes, take my dog for walks. I have a car AND a job, so no worries there, and if it turns out to be long-distance, I don't mind flying. Feel free to hit me up in the PM box, no one needs to know our business out here


----------



## LD 3187 (Jul 6, 2017)

hood LOLCOW said:


> @CasualSeppuku @Gym Leader Elesa U GRL?



Yes. with a penis



yawning sneasel said:


> I am also kinda deep



How deep can you reach?


----------



## DailyToastBoat (Jul 6, 2017)

I don't have any talents, have a bad sense of humor, look like shit and like videogames, mangas/comics and cartoons/anime.

Please don't fight over me.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Jul 6, 2017)

DrainRedRain said:


> I think that some people are misunderstanding the original purpose of this forum. I mean, this place exists to make fun of weirdos, and sharing your personal interests while looking for 'the one' can only end in halal tbh.
> There's plenty of places for online dating, and this place isn't the best of them.



Does this mean you won't be my valentine??


----------



## Male (Jul 6, 2017)

I have only one rule: don't be too fat, my car trunk only has so much air.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Jul 6, 2017)

People have read what I've written,  are they sure they want me inside them? I'm this much of an asshole in real life, too.


----------



## UnderwaterUnderworld (Jul 6, 2017)

DailyToastBoat said:


> I don't have any talents, have a bad sense of humor, look like shit and like videogames, mangas/comics and cartoons/anime.
> 
> Please don't fight over me.



We're a perfect match.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Jul 6, 2017)

Is it okay I'm not circumcised?edit: here's my Dick pic


----------



## drain (Jul 6, 2017)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> Does this mean you won't be my valentine??



hey bb


----------



## DailyToastBoat (Jul 6, 2017)

UnderwaterUnderworld said:


> We're a perfect match.



Too bad you are female according to your profile


----------



## Captain Toad (Jul 6, 2017)

Sorry, but I only date other mushroom people. No colorful mushroom cap? No thanks.


----------



## Overcast (Jul 6, 2017)

Despite what my avatar may imply, I don't care that much about the size of a woman's boobs. It's the overall package that matters.

And by overall package I mean, you must have a nice ass.
I would love to meet any of you fine ladies on here and take you out on a fun and exciting date.

But only if you are down to fuck at the end.
I'm very open and accepting to any type of girl.

No fatties or trannies though please.
Call me!


----------



## Coldgrip (Jul 6, 2017)

No. You want to hook up with women? Buy your own chloroform and windowless van.


----------



## Zim (Jul 6, 2017)

Coldgrip said:


> No. You want to hook up with women? Buy your own chloroform and windowless van.


Stop giving away my dating strats, dude!


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Jul 6, 2017)

Finally, a place other than fetlife where I can share my unusual kinks and meet people just as messed up as I am!!!


----------



## nice (Jul 7, 2017)

Meat_Puppet said:


> Finally, a place other than fetlife where I can share my unusual kinks and meet people just as messed up as I am!!!


I tried Fetlife once.

They didn't take too kindly to me listing "_internet stalking (giving)_" as a fetish.


----------



## doubledigitgendergap (Jul 7, 2017)

Fist me daddy


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Jul 8, 2017)

It's easy to pick up chicks in eating disorder groups. 
Seriously, they're very light.


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Jul 9, 2017)

Anchuent Christory said:


> So..... Anybody get laid yet?


When did we stop?


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Jul 9, 2017)

Currently seeking someone who likes to roleplay. I need someone who enjoys being outside. Preferably hiding behind the bushes or inside the car parked in front of my apartment or heck there's even a spot under the stairs. With all that free time you now have you can write 100 letters a day describing what our future kids will be named and look like (Maybe some drawings for those who are artistically inclined). Call me at all hours of the day but hang up the second I anwser. Peek through the windows late at night and dig through my trash. Maybe stalk my friends too just so you can know everything you need to know. Hell if you're that shy you don't even need to tell me your name, but do feel free to give me as many names as you like. Position is and will always be available.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Jul 9, 2017)

We need to regularly break into Gamestops and fuck in the used Wii games section. It's the only way I can come.


----------



## Coconut Gun (Jul 9, 2017)

Looking for a woman. Preferably one with a very feminine penis.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Jul 10, 2017)

I'd walk a mile for a mammal.


----------



## Krippen (Dec 18, 2017)

Anchuent Christory said:


> I can think of at least one "female" in Virginia who is an artist and I'm sure they have a OkCupid.



I've seen several supposed artist profiles but they either end up being "sapiosexual", or they have like a 40% match rate, or they don't respond to messages.


----------



## A Skeleton (Dec 18, 2017)

hmu ladies


----------



## Curt Sibling (Dec 18, 2017)

The only kind of relationship likely to happen on this site...


----------



## Ravio (Dec 19, 2017)

I don' think anyone could handle this much autism.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Sep 7, 2020)

Would anyone like to go on a date?

Half serious, half not.

Is there anyone here who would, like a curve on a test, make up the difference for social/life challenges to grant one a chance?  To let my true spirit shine, not just the shallow vehicle of capitalism that grades a man's value on status, position, upward mobility.  I lack the vehicle, but I hold The True Spirit high and mighty.

I'm a brilliant guy, just not with higher education (hated group work, ugh...) and no career, but otherwise brilliant and amazing.  My creative mind flows with such passion, I don't think it can be contained.

Or, even if you won't take that date (your loss!), walk me through the mechanics of getting one or something.  I try being honest about my shortcomings in reddits/sites that ARE actually for dating/hookups, and get instantly ignored and thrown out like yesterday's garbage.. is that the true "meat market" value of the socially disabled man, in today's world?  I hope not.

But with all my experience thus far, it appears to be true.


----------



## JektheDumbass (Sep 8, 2020)

Plz giv bobs n vagene


----------



## Dwight Frye (Sep 8, 2020)

How do you like these tits? 



Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## JektheDumbass (Sep 8, 2020)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> How do you like these tits?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bitch lasagne


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Sep 8, 2020)

I cast three pieces of witches' gold and a goblet of virgin blood into the Endless Abyss of Bad Ideas, and with a sickening snap and a blast of sulfur-stink, this thread crawled out.


----------



## FuckedUp (Sep 8, 2020)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> Would anyone like to go on a date?
> 
> Half serious, half not.
> 
> ...


If you're into guys, then sure.


----------



## Haramburger (Sep 8, 2020)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> Would anyone like to go on a date?
> 
> Half serious, half not.
> 
> ...


You can copypasta, and you can necropost, but you can't do both. Prepare to get _groomed_, niggerdog! *unzips dick*


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 8, 2020)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> Would anyone like to go on a date?
> 
> Half serious, half not.
> 
> ...







ohh boy


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Sep 8, 2020)

Pointless thread unless you're a fudge packer.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 18, 2020)

Hi there! I am an extremely straight Christian M/24 looking for an intimate sexual relationship with a woman. Let’s get this out right off the bat: if you’re over 5’5”, obese, black, had previous boyfriends, impure (Muslim) or Trump supporter, GTFO. If you’re not, come say hi to me in my DMs. I like video games like Valorant, Smash and recently, Genshin Impact (Lisa best girl). I also love anime and pop culture like Rick and Morty, Futurama, etc. Here are things to help you get higher on my list:

+I prefer cute and nerdy half-Asian girls.

+No cigs/e-cigs, tattoos, piercings, anything that makes you look filthy and unhealthy.

+Have aligned interests with me.

If you have all of that checked, and is dedicated to become my lady, then there are some terms you must follow:

+Only use 1 app for chatting/calling so I can check, also call me at least 2 times everyday.

+Everything I say is good for you, so when I say obey, you obey. If you do I’ll reward you good.

+No bullshit. This includes “guy friends” and questioning my decisions in our relationship. Always go to my place when I say so, and always go home before 9 PM.

+No hanging out with your friends or going to parties without my supervision.

It will be really fun when you get to know me. We can play video games or watch Netflix/Hulu together. I am a great guy who cares about you unlike all the other guys who only want your body for sex.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Nov 18, 2020)

Where's my cheerleader gf


----------



## Professional Lurker (Nov 18, 2020)

M, 52, looking for black athiest gf who isn't afraid of some frisky slave rp in the bedroom  Must be under 30 years old~!!!


----------



## MrJokerRager (Nov 20, 2020)

Looking for woman that match my profile avatars.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 20, 2020)

Looking for woman that match @Pissmaster avatars


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 20, 2020)

OP, have you ever considered  converting to a cult which mixes the most lunatic fringe of backwoods ScotchIrish  calvinism with a Borderline Personality Disorder interpretation of judaism??  Have you ever considered a sideline in Rudimentary Child Abuse? Do you like essential oils? If so, bliss is literally right around the corner from you.

@TamarYaelBatYah , I shidduch'ed you your next tardwrangler. Send payment in shekels to the address you're serving my subpoena at, forthwith.


----------



## mortyposter (Oct 22, 2021)

I've been on one date before.


----------

